
How to Interview Software Developers: learn from my failure - sleepisneeded
https://medium.com/it-loves-hr/hiring-software-developers-for-non-technical-people-544e763a6c04
======
akl_bh
What you are asking for is the ideal culture. I now work with a team which
share these values and working here has been very fulfilling but it was not
always like that for me. I have worked with teams with worse cultures and
never really understood the importance of these soft skills, but once I got a
chance to work with a good team, I acquired these soft skills.

~~~
sleepisneeded
Good point, my first job was at a place that didn't have a great culture
either. It wasn't until my second job that I started developing my own soft
skills.

------
sleepisneeded
I am starting to improve my writing skills, I'd love any thoughts/feedback

